# Having a lot of work done on house



## Marie5656 (Nov 8, 2016)

I live in a double wide manufactured home.  Have been here since 93, so it is aging.  We are having a friend of my husband help us with some much needed work, both inside and out.  On our To-do list outside is to clear some badly overgrown brush, replace a doorframe and, as an indulgence to out age, we are replacing our front steps with a ramp.
Inside will be a new kitchen floor, kitchen counters, and a new sink and garbage disposal.  We are replacing one of the back room ceilings as it got some water damage when our roof leaked.  Master bath got a bad leak, finally found it was from shower.  Got a lot of damage to the floor, so that has to be redone, plus re-do the pluming in the shower.  We may replace the "throne" as well,  New floor too.

Then next year will be phase 2..a new carpet and some touch up painting.  WOW, I am tired just thinking about it.   What have you done in your home lately>


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 8, 2016)

Marie5656 said:


> I live in a double wide manufactured home.  Have been here since 93, so it is aging.  We are having a friend of my husband help us with some much needed work, both inside and out.  On our To-do list outside is to clear some badly overgrown brush, replace a doorframe and, as an indulgence to out age, we are replacing our front steps with a ramp.
> Inside will be a new kitchen floor, kitchen counters, and a new sink and garbage disposal.  We are replacing one of the back room ceilings as it got some water damage when our roof leaked.  Master bath got a bad leak, finally found it was from shower.  Got a lot of damage to the floor, so that has to be redone, plus re-do the pluming in the shower.  We may replace the "throne" as well,  New floor too.
> 
> Then next year will be phase 2..a new carpet and some touch up painting.  WOW, I am tired just thinking about it.   What have you done in your home lately>


Wow Marie,you certainly are having a lot of work done. I'm sure it will be great when it is all done. We just had new flashing put on our home. The hubby took down gutters because he could no longer climb, in the process it created holes in the aluminium so it all had to be replaced.. We need a new small porch on the side of our house which my son has promised to build. The most important item are railings on the stairs leading into the house. For years we didn't need them, now with old age they will be a great help.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2016)

That's a lot of work Marie, tiring and expensive...but such a good feeling when it's done!   Latest thing I did was repaint my laundry room in the basement, and last year we had our roof redone due to hail damage.  I'm seeing a few ramps in my area taking the place of step out front.  When we moved both of my inlaws in years ago before they passed, and they were using wheelchairs, it would have been nice to have a ramp back then.


----------

